# What are your 4x4 mains?



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Please vote. Mine is the YLM 4M


----------



## Eamon (Dec 15, 2020)

Aosu WRM is OO


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Please vote. Mine is the YLM 4M


to make things clear I main the YLM because I don't really have anything else. I am getting an MGC for christmas


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Cough cough Valk cough cough


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Cough cough Valk cough cough


if the RS4M is on the list, the valk definitely should be.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Cough cough Valk cough cough


Sorry i'm a fool
adding rn


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

I always get flamed for this but I main my Little magic over my GTS2M. I really like the size, and the performance is great. It is super fast and has great corner cutting. My only critisism is that I wish it came in stickered, because I like stickered cubes more than stickerless.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I always get flamed for this but I main my Little magic over my GTS2M. I really like the size, and the performance is great. It is super fast and has great corner cutting. My only critisism is that I wish it came in stickered, because I like stickered cubes more than stickerless.


why do you prefer stickered?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> why do you prefer stickered?


I like changing shades, I think stickers look better, and instead of buying a new peice if I scuff it, I get a new sticker.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I like changing shades, I think stickers look better, and instead of buying a new peice if I scuff it, I get a new sticker.


Thats very true


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 15, 2020)

*Wuque gang*

(Actually just waiting until I can go try one of the newer cubes.)


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> *Wuque gang*
> 
> (Actually just waiting until I can go try one of the newer cubes.)


added


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't have a 4x4 but is the RS4M the best budget 4x4?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> I don't have a 4x4 but is the RS4M the best budget 4x4?


no, the meilong m is








MFJS MeiLong 4x4 M


The MFJS MeiLong 4x4 M is a budget friendly magnetic 4x4 speed cube from MFJS. It offers great performance and a medium/light magnetic feel at a fraction of the cost of other magnetic 4x4s! Aka: Meilong 4M




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> no, the meilong m is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the little magic is








YuXin Little Magic 4x4 M


The Yuxin Little Magic 4x4 M is a budget friendly magnetic 4x4 speed cube. This puzzle features smooth turning right out of the box, along with a light magnetic feel on the outer layers. The inner layers have a more pronounced magnetic attraction. This puzzle is fantastic for any skill level...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> No, the little magic is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna buy the MeiLong 4x4 because it's cheaper and I just want to try 4x4 to see if I like it or not, if I like it then ill buy a better 4x4.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> im gonna buy the MeiLong 4x4 because it's cheaper and I just want to try 4x4 to see if I like it or not, if I like it then ill buy a better 4x4.


It’s only a $2 difference, and you get way more in terms of performance, but you do you.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> im gonna buy the MeiLong 4x4 because it's cheaper and I just want to try 4x4 to see if I like it or not, if I like it then ill buy a better 4x4.


meilong is an excellent choice 
YLM suuuucks


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> meilong is an excellent choice
> YLM suuuucks


lets argue somewhere else, perhaps in the world war 3 starting thread that I just created.


----------



## Silky (Dec 15, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> *Wuque gang*
> 
> (Actually just waiting until I can go try one of the newer cubes.)


Wuque Mini gang gang. Still an amazing cube even now


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't have a good 4x4 but I'm getting the Meilong for Christmas,


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

MGC 4x4 > Aosu WRM.

If you think WRM is best, I know for certain that you never tried the MGC


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> MGC 4x4 > Aosu WRM.
> 
> If you think WRM is best, I know for certain that you never tried the MGC


I am excited then cause I asked for the MGC for christmas


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 15, 2020)

I honestly can't decide between the aosu wrm and the MGC. The wrm is more stable but it's kind of slow whereas the MGC is faster and I also like the way it feels better. I get roughly the same times on both cubes


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> The wrm is more stable


The MGC is equally as stable imo. You probably just need to tighten it


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I honestly can't decide between the aosu wrm and the MGC. The wrm is more stable but it's kind of slow whereas the MGC is faster and I also like the way it feels better. I get roughly the same times on both cubes


Yeah, MGC is beast


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 15, 2020)

Mine's pretty tight tbh. Also I forgot to mention that I like the wrm's size and magnet strength better.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Mine's pretty tight tbh. Also I forgot to mention that I like the wrm's size and magnet strength better.


Your choice. whatever suits you best, IMO mgc is better


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Add the Mr. M and Yusu M


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Add the Mr. M and Yusu M


This _is _a joke right?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> This _is _a joke right?


They are as viable as the YLM and RS4M


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> This _is _a joke right?


no, IDK about the Mr. M but the Yusu is awesome and turns really welll.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> no, IDK about the Mr. M but the Yusu is awesome and turns really welll.


Yeah, jperm recommended the Mr.m over yusu and YLM so it has to be at least decent.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 16, 2020)

I like meilong m because of size, but i main mgc


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 16, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I like meilong m because of size, but i main mgc


Yeah ik MGC is god


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

My 4x4 main is the thunderclap


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m maining the new YJ mini 4x4. It’s really nice!


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> I’m maining the new YJ mini 4x4. It’s really nice!


I've always had a fascination with mini cubes and their competitive viability. I might main a mini cube in the future.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> I've always had a fascination with mini cubes and their competitive viability. I might main a mini cube in the future.


The 4x4 is so nice at 56 mm. I can do pretty much every alg or move on it that I would on 3x3 like the RUD E perm, RUS U perms with a bit of finesse ( I don’t recommend it though), and other algs I used to not be able to do simply because of the size difference. I don’t have large hands so even the AoSu WRM was bigger than I liked. I don’t do big cubes much because of their size, but I’ve been enjoying 4x4 a lot now. I might pickup the mini 5x5 at some point.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 16, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> The 4x4 is so nice at 56 mm. I can do pretty much every alg or move on it that I would on 3x3 like the RUD E perm, RUS U perms with a bit of finesse ( I don’t recommend it though), and other algs I used to not be able to do simply because of the size difference. I don’t have large hands so even the AoSu WRM was bigger than I liked. I don’t do big cubes much because of their size, but I’ve been enjoying 4x4 a lot now. I might pickup the mini 5x5 at some point.


I cant wait to try it when comps open up. Im not gonna buy it without feeling it because im a bit skeptical .


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m the only one that mains the Aosu GTS2m? This cube has amazing speed, perfect magnet strength, and controllability. It fits my light turning style. Just outdated I guess.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 16, 2020)

I don't have a 4x4 right now, but at Christmas I hope I'll be getting the YJ Mini as my only, and therefore main 4x4.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 16, 2020)

since it is your first 4x4 I think you should hope for a normal sized 4x4 such as meilong M or MGC

#lifeistooshortfornonmagneticcubes


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

Scollier said:


> I don't have a 4x4 right now, but at Christmas I hope I'll be getting the YJ Mini as my only, and therefore main 4x4.


If you have small hands, that’s great. If you don’t, I would recommend getting a bigger cube, like the YLM.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> If you have small hands, that’s great. If you don’t, I would recommend getting a bigger cube, like the YLM.



I have small hands, so I think its fine for me.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> since it is your first 4x4 I think you should hope for a normal sized 4x4 such as meilong M or MGC
> 
> #lifeistooshortfornonmagneticcubes


the yj mini 4x4 is magnetic. also don't get the YLM whatever MJS tells you.


----------



## JTcuberanger (Dec 21, 2020)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> I don't have a good 4x4 but I'm getting the Meilong for Christmas,



I love my Meilong 4x4! It's a lot like the RS4, but quieter and feels a bit more solid. Very nice feel, hope you enjoy yours as much.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> the yj mini 4x4 is magnetic. also don't get the YLM whatever MJS tells you.


The YLM is pro, the meilong is less pro, but still an ok option


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> The YLM is pro, the meilong is less pro, but still an ok option


The Meilong is 85% pro, the YLM is 90% rubiks brand


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The Meilong is 85% pro, the YLM is 90% rubiks brand


How can you ignore the averages? My first YLM solve was a 2:01 without Yau. My first and only Meilong solve (with Yau) was 4:56


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> How can you ignore the averages? My first YLM solve was a 2:01 without Yau. My first and only Meilong solve (with Yau) was 4:56


What were you averaging at the time of those though?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> What were you averaging at the time of those though?


2:30 for YLM and 3:50 for Meilong I got a lot worse when I learnt yau


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> 2:30 for YLM and 3:50 for Meilong I got a lot worse when I learnt yau


Yes, which is why it was unfair to say the meilong was worse since you were worse while you were using it.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Yes, which is why it was unfair to say the meilong was worse since you were worse while you were using it.


But with the YLM, I got a better time than my average. With the meilong, I got a worse time than my average


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> But with the YLM, I got a better time than my average. With the meilong, I got a worse time than my average


I think it was probably because you were really inconsistent with yau at the time.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> The YLM is pro, the meilong is less pro, but still an ok option





Jam88 said:


> How can you ignore the averages? My first YLM solve was a 2:01 without Yau. My first and only Meilong solve (with Yau) was 4:56


very epic to judge a cube's performance based on a single solve


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 21, 2020)

Non of them LOL


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Non of them LOL


ok...


fun at the joy said:


> very epic to judge a cube's performance based on a single solve


fair enough


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2020)

Either the Worm or the GTS, I'm too lazy to check


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 21, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> I’m the only one that mains the Aosu GTS2m? This cube has amazing speed, perfect magnet strength, and controllability. It fits my light turning style. Just outdated I guess.


I main the Aosu GTS2M for 4bld, because the bigger size and weak magnets are better for slice moves, but not good for regular 4x4 for my turning style


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 21, 2020)

Alright idk what is this cube but this is my 4×4×4 , I dont find it on YouTube and I dont find it in any shop LOO


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 21, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Alright idk what is this cube but this is my 4×4×4 , I dont find it on YouTube and I dont find it in any shop LOO
> View attachment 14317


cyclone boys I thinnk


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 21, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> cyclone boys I thinnk


Well I dont think so bcz the cube has painted plastic and it's not stickerless and the plastic is white


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 22, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Well I dont think so bcz the cube has painted plastic and it's not stickerless and the plastic is white


yeah still. The cyclone boys logo is the same as the "fantasy rubik's cube" logo. If you look at it only with the outline, it is the exact same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 22, 2020)

@Lilas ma It would be nice if you could send a picture of the cube too.


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 23, 2020)

@JP cubing I will upload it


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 23, 2020)

Ok finally it is sent


----------

